

Show HN: Motion Design for iOS, my new e-book - flyosity
http://designthencode.com/?hnmotion

======
flyosity
I've been working on this e-book for awhile, ever since I talked about iOS
animation design & development at a local CocoaConf. As one of those odd
designer-developer hybrids, I've never really seen a decent guide that
combined animation design theory _and_ live code examples, so I wanted to put
one together and get it out there.

Check out some sample pages here and I'd love to hear what HN thinks:
[http://designthencode.com/motion-
sample-1.html](http://designthencode.com/motion-sample-1.html)

~~~
igotwater
I love the concept! I'm curious, is it still relevant to Android developers?

